# Codesys Analogwerte



## The Big B. (8 März 2011)

Hallo,

ist bei Codesys auch so, dass man bei der Analogwertverarbeitung mit dem Skalierungsfaktor 27468 umrechnet? Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass das nur bei Siemens so ist.

Mfg


----------



## Mordor_FRI (8 März 2011)

Welche Steuerung haste denn?

Bei Wago brauchste nicht groß rechnen im Handbuch der Klemmen sind die Zahlen drin


----------



## The Big B. (8 März 2011)

Ja ist für diese Anwendung eine Wago,

aber man kann also nicht pauschal sagen, dass es für alle Systeme der selbe Wert ist?


----------



## Mordor_FRI (8 März 2011)

Doch der wert ist schon gleich meine ich (habe die werte gerade nicht alle zur Hand). Der Hinweis war so gemeint da stehen die Zahlenwerte drin, um dann den skallierfaktor zu bestimmen.

Beispiel Analogausgangskarte als pdf eingefügt.


----------



## Simatiker (23 März 2011)

Hallo,
der Wert 27468 ist meines Wissens ein Siemens spezifischer Wert. Wobei ein Wert jenseits 27468 (+ oder -) ein Über/Untersteuern anzeigt. Ist aber bei Siemens beschrieben.
Die Analogkarten die ich sonst noch beim Wickel hatte, arbeiten alle mit dem kompletten Wertebereich eines Wortes, d.h. -32767..+32767. Bei Wago ist das laut dem vorher angehängten pdf auch so. Letzendlich sollte jeder Hersteller den Wertebereich für die HW angegeben haben.
Bei Schneider Electric z.Bsp. kann ich den Wertebereich in "HW configuration" (wenn man es so nennen will) angeben. Da brauch man nichts mehr skalieren.


----------



## Maeggy (31 März 2011)

Hallo Big B,
Das mit den 27468 als Skalierung ist eine Siemens Festlegung für ihre Karten. Es ist im Normalfall eine Binärzahl.
Das Wissen um deinen minimalen Wert und maximalen Wert wird nicht dein letztes Problem sein. Wenn du 
Wert auf eine Wiederverwendbarkeit deiner Prozeduren legst solltest du diese nicht von einer Skalierung abhängig 
machen. Es wird in der Praxis immer auf eine Normierung herauslaufen. 

Ich hab das ganze mit zweimaligem Dreisatz gelöst. 
Im ersten Dreisatz werden die Einganswerte von Min. bis Max. in Prozent umgerechnet. 
Im zeiten Dreisatz werden die Prozentsätze in die Abbildungsebene umgerechnet (Prozesswert Beispiel 0 - 500 Liter).
Eine 4-20mA Karte wertet 4mA als Zahl 0 (bzw. 2^0 -1) und 20mA als Zahl 32767 (bzw.2^15 -1) - ausser bei Siemens -

Prozentsatzberechnung:
pS = (Wert-NormMin) * 100 / (NormMax-NormMin) -> Ergebnis (%) 0 bis 100
mit Parameter NormMin = 0 und NormMax der maximalen Eingangszahl (bei Siemens 27468).

Prozesswertberechnung:
PW = ((NormMax-NormMin) * Wert / 100) + NormMin -> Ergebnis (Liter) 0 bis 500
mit den Parametern NormMin = 0 und NormMax = 500
Hiermit sind auch Fälle abgedekt, in denen du nicht den Komletten Eingangsbereich der Karte nutzen kannst.
Diese Normeirung gibt es in frei zugänglichen Bibliotheken (z.B. OSCAT). Aber erst wenn du dies selbst 
durchexerziert hast lernst du die Einsatzmöglichkeiten kennen. 
Bei 2 maliger Anwendung dieser Umrechnungen entspicht dies einer linearen Transformation. 

Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spass. 

Gruss

Maeggy


----------

